# Quality Guitar Back Tracks



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks to the Guitar Hero and Rockband video games, tons of quality BT's are being uploaded online. The majority of these BT's are from the actual studio tracks!

freshbt.com seems to be the best site at this time if anyone is interested. I'm not a gamer but if you are, and have stuff to share with your fellow guitarists, please upload them!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Excellent tracks! Thanks!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Note: The quality tracks will state Guitar Hero as the author. 

There are plenty of good tracks available, not necessarily from the video games.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ne1roc said:


> Thanks to the Guitar Hero and Rockband video games, tons of quality BT's are being uploaded online. The majority of these BT's are from the actual studio tracks!
> 
> freshbt.com seems to be the best site at this time if anyone is interested. I'm not a gamer but if you are, and have stuff to share with your fellow guitarists, please upload them!


Are these just for use with the game or through a CD player?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Are these just for use with the game or through a CD player?


They are down loadable in MP3 format. Check out Crazy Train for a first download. Its perfect! There will be a couple versions. Look for Guitar Hero as the author.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Awesome, I can't wait to get home to check these out!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Awesome site. Thanks!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the link ne1roc. I downloaded some backing tracks by The Cars and it's wild to hear them without the essential guitar parts.


----------



## sard (Jan 12, 2008)

This is a great site....thanks


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

Credit to tbboy13 @ .tk for posting these awhile back :rockon2:


Volume 1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=32RRJTX3

50.15 MB

Jordan-Buckethead
YYZ-Rush
Killing in The Name-Rage Against The Machine
Carry On Wayward Son-Kansas
Freya-The Sword
Laid to Rest-Lamb of God
Thunderkiss '65-White Zombie
Smoke on The Water-Deep Purple
Iron Man-Black Sabbath
Cochise-Audioslave
Cowboys from Hell-Pantera
Thunderhorse-Dethklok
Six-All That Remains

Volume 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PCVCDQ9L

41.23 MB

Beast and The Harlot
Freebird
Hanger 18
Higher Ground
John The Fisherman
Mother
Sweet Child O Mine
Symphony of Destruction
Trogdor
You Really Got Me

Volume 3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C1FEO4WP

49.94MB

Bark at The Moon (request from previous thread)
Barracuda
Bulls On Parade
Cult of Personality
Devil Went Down to Georgia
Holiday in Cambodia
Impulse
Knights of Cydonia
My Name is Jonas
Number of The Beast
One

Volume 4
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XZFKBZH0

41.69MB

Pride & Joy
Raining Blood
Reptilia
Rock & Roll All Nite
Slash Guitar Battle
Slow Ride
Stricken
The Metal
Through The Fire and Flames
Tom Morello
Welcome to The Jungle


----------



## dhutchings (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, thanks for these links guys!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sure you all know this site, but, just in case....

http://www.guitarbackingtrack.com/


Might as well make this thread a repository for all of them.


----------



## sard (Jan 12, 2008)

Well an other great site, I might be a little daft here, but does one just download these backing tracks to a computer and play along or burn them to disc...thanks


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

sard said:


> Well an other great site, I might be a little daft here, but does one just download these backing tracks to a computer and play along or burn them to disc...thanks


Yup, you got it. Or an MP3 player run into the line-in on your amp/mixer. I actually used a few of these run through the PA at a charity gig the other night . Sounded like a full band behind me.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Those are cool. Because they're meant to be used with a major video game does that mean the artist royalties are getting paid out when the tracks are used? It'd be nice to know I'm using backing tracks that are actually paying the writer's of the songs. Does RedOctane/Activision payout royalties when you import your own backing tracks in to the game?


----------



## sard (Jan 12, 2008)

:bow:


Big_Daddy said:


> Yup, you got it. Or an MP3 player run into the line-in on your amp/mixer. I actually used a few of these run through the PA at a charity gig the other night . Sounded like a full band behind me.


Thanks Big Daddy....I feel a little strange saying that,oh well!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

heehee  No problem.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I must be missing something. This is the first time I've seen freshbt.com, so maybe I don't get how it works...

But I can't see anything by Guitar Hero, and when I search for "Crazy Train", it comes up with a zero. How do you go about finding these Guitar Hero tracks?

Regardless, looks like some other great stuff on freshbt anyway...

--- D


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Duster said:


> I must be missing something. This is the first time I've seen freshbt.com, so maybe I don't get how it works...
> 
> But I can't see anything by Guitar Hero, and when I search for "Crazy Train", it comes up with a zero. How do you go about finding these Guitar Hero tracks?
> 
> ...


DOH!!!


Sorry guys, I used a bad example. I got that one sent to me from a friend.
I just uploaded it. 

http://www.freshbt.com/backing_track/download/OZZY_Crazy_Train.htm


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ok, you guys can laugh if you want to, but i didn't know these existed until just now. i'm so happy i could just.....kksjur

thanks for making my day! :bow::rockon2:


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> ok, you guys can laugh if you want to, but i didn't know these existed until just now. i'm so happy i could just.....kksjur
> 
> thanks for making my day! :bow::rockon2:


Don't worry. I tried to play it cool, but it was news to me too. I guess I never understood the power of the interwebs. Needless to say, this find has changed my life.

--- D


----------



## pdks (Mar 11, 2009)

Very cool! I suppose you could use them (or parts of them) on a looper as well?


.


----------

